# Le Champion Team Ti Di2



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

Have you all seen this?

Peloton - August-September 2011

I wrote Motobecane and they don't have an estimated date of availability or pricing. But it should be pretty nice when it comes out


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

$10,000 as shown? Really?


----------



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

PhotoJoe said:


> $10,000 as shown? Really?


That's the list price. If you go to the BD site, the CF Di2 is $9,000 list price, but actual purchase price is $3,499. So I suspect that this would actually go around $3800-$3900 ordered.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

is that dura ace or ultegra Di2


----------



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

cloudbuster said:


> is that dura ace or ultegra Di2


That should be the Dura-Ace.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Pangpang77 said:


> Have you all seen this?
> 
> Peloton - August-September 2011
> 
> I wrote Motobecane and they don't have an estimated date of availability or pricing. But it should be pretty nice when it comes out


Typical BD BS. I wish they'd quit this crap, but these are always solid bikes for the $$.


----------



## CyclingRich (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Ya'll - 

My first post ... as an avid rider I'm interested in anyone's opinion of the Di2 offering through BD.

I'm considering the Le Champion CF with Dura Ace Di2 but I can't find any real reviews/pictures, etc. here or anywhere else. I'm guessing as most of us are looking at BD that we're purchasing bikes on a budget and not many have sprung for the Di2 ... or if they have they're all out riding it and having a great time on it so they don't have time for a review.

Any opinions? I've seen some comment about the FSA crank and brakes instead of full DA ... but for the value, I don't mind entirely ... They can always be upgraded, right? 

Anyway, if anyone has any real pictures, opinions after purchasing one, would be much appreciated if you could share.

Safe riding out there!


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

It's difficult not to drool over this bike... I wasn't sold on Di2 until I saw one of the video reviews of it yesterday, and now I wish my new bike had it.


----------



## squirrelflip21 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd think this will be less than 4k


----------



## gonzofro (May 29, 2012)

Has there be any mention of when this bike will be coming? It's actually the bike I've been hoping to see them come out with.


----------



## gonzofro (May 29, 2012)

I emailed bikesdirect and received this as a response:
"We expect DA Di2 equipped LC Ti models in the fall of 2012."


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

At face value, the combination of an economy Ti frame with Di2 strikes me as odd. Don't get me wrong, I'm not putting down the Moto Ti. I know it's well respected. But this combination seems like an exercise in opposites as far as costs go.


----------



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

PhotoJoe said:


> At face value, the combination of an economy Ti frame with Di2 strikes me as odd. Don't get me wrong, I'm not putting down the Moto Ti. I know it's well respected. But this combination seems like an exercise in opposites as far as costs go.


The thinking is that's it's an affordable way to get both Ti and Di2 for those that are interested. Putting a Di2 on a Lynskey for example would likely be close to 2 times the cost for the full bike.

By the way, BikesDirect mentioned that there will only be the DA version and not the Ultegra Di2 like the LeChamp CF versions.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Has this bike been released yet? I have not seen it yet, but it looks interesting.

Let me know. Greg


----------

